# awwwww she has an eyebrow



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

She's a cutie!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, sweet!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

BAHAHA!!! Eyebrow! Cutest ever.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Shes sooo sooo soo cute!


----------

